# please help need ideas for a culinary graduation gift.



## dmbjaylin (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

  My boyfriend is graduating from culinary school in a couple of months and I have yet to come up with a gift idea.  I would like to get him something personalized and not looking at anything like knives or anything because he got that in school.  If anyone has any unique creative ideas please help.   Thank you!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A gift cert. from William Sonoma. Or good books about the business. A subsription to  illistrated cooking and pro chef magazines.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

How about a nice wetstone stone or an EdgePro to keep his knives razor sharp.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A set of ceramic cookie cutters.


----------



## dmbjaylin (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you! I appreciate the help some of these ideas Im definately going to look into


----------



## devinsauce (Mar 12, 2012)

porcelain knife


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------

